# 1941 Schwinn Autocycle?



## Vdubber (Jul 23, 2020)

I've been chasing after this bike since last December when I was out bid..  Finally found the buyer, made an offer(which was thankfully accepted)and now Im proud owner..  Looking for any info of exact date on it or any other interesting info about this sexy ride, thanks!!  *nfs


----------



## John G04 (Jul 23, 2020)

Idk about an exact date but its definitely a 41. Looks all original besides the light on the stem and the wired reflector. Thats gonna clean up great!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2020)

looks like a rock star!! congrats.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2020)

dont use steel wool. dont mess with the pin stripes and get new tubes and tires...regrease/oil the bearing and ride it ....like a lot....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2020)

doesnt have tank rub so lost likely it was a roadster...tankless model.  nice


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2020)

if you must clean it....use only soap and water to knock down dust, grease....otherwise stay away from polish...wax or any pastes until you see how much can clean off with soap and water. a little patina is ok...gives them pesonality


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 23, 2020)

WOW! Nice

and another example of how paint holds up better than plating!  Nuts right?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Vdubber (Jul 24, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> dont use steel wool. dont mess with the pin stripes and get new tubes and tires...regrease/oil the bearing and ride it ....like a lot....



Ill start with just a soap and water wash which should do the trick and of course clean and regrease the bearings...  Its been surprisingly well preserved in the environment of a garage attic..  As for the tires Ill be going with all black, will standard 26x 2.125 tires fit these wheels properly? Any suggestions on what brand and where to find a set of tires without white writing or reflective stripes on the sidewalls? Here's a photo of it in its resting place above a garage in the attic where it probably sat for decades..


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 24, 2020)

Wow, nice bike!  Clean it up, lube it up and it will make a fine riding machine..


----------



## Vdubber (Jul 24, 2020)

1817cent said:


> Wow, nice bike!  Clean it up, lube it up and it will make a fine riding machine..



Sure will, thanks


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 24, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> if you must clean it....use only soap and water to knock down dust, grease....otherwise stay away from polish...wax or any pastes until you see how much can clean off with soap and water. a little patina is ok...gives them pesonality



Or personality...lol


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 24, 2020)

Adopt me and remember me in your will.


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

nice original bike.   Do not restore it.  They are only ever original ONCE


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2020)

NICE FIND! KEEP IT ALL ORIGINAL!
LOOKS LIKE WELL USED!
ANY PROVENANCE!
PAPERBOY BIKE?


----------



## Vdubber (Jul 25, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE FIND! KEEP IT ALL ORIGINAL!
> LOOKS LIKE WELL USED!
> ANY PROVENANCE!
> PAPERBOY BIKE?



It truly is a well preserved work of art..  Im working on getting some history of previous owner and maybe some old photos of it from back in the day..


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 25, 2020)

post lots of after clean up pictures...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2020)

It truly is a well preserved work of art..  Im working on getting some history of previous owner and maybe some old photos of it from back in the day..
[/QUOTE]

KNOW HOW YOU MUST BE FEELING GREAT!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2020)

THIS REMINDS ME OF MY MY GREATEST FIND!


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THIS REMINDS ME OF MY MY GREATEST FIND!
> 
> View attachment 1235306



wow that is a beauty


----------



## biker (Jul 25, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THIS REMINDS ME OF MY MY GREATEST FIND!
> 
> View attachment 1235306



You always bring up this bike. Do you still have it or did you sell it?


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

sorry but i did not bring up this bike.   I have a 38 Henderson which i thought was a 35 but since have been corrected by this forum


----------



## Vdubber (Jul 25, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THIS REMINDS ME OF MY MY GREATEST FIND!
> 
> View attachment 1235306



Wow, fully loaded!!  Fender bomb and dual headlights are icing on the cake  where did you find this one?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 27, 2020)

Can't wait to see this one cleaned up...


----------



## Vdubber (Mar 14, 2021)

This bike has cleaned up real nice and rolls as smooth as it looks!  Latest update.. Ive recently installed electra cream colored tires and found a 1941 license plate


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful job....never a fan of the colored modern tires ...but nice bike!!


----------



## Vdubber (Mar 14, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Beautiful job....never a fan of the colored modern tires ...but nice bike!!



I think the cream colored tires match cream color paint pretty good..  rather than bright white tires.. Thanks


----------



## Vdubber (Mar 14, 2021)

I took it all apart, cleaned with soap and water, cleaned regreased bearings..


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 18, 2021)

Coolest handlebars ever. Looks great.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 21, 2021)

Great job on detailing!

-mike


----------

